# Quartered Smoked/Grilled Turkey



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I was telling Rick about this one that turned out pretty well, and figured I'd post it. I can get these cooked through with about 5 lbs of charcoal and wood, though it's stretching it some on cold days and I have to add a little fuel in. I've done the same with two chickens quartered, though I do a different rub and wood combination with that.

Quarter a whole turkey, and rub with a spicy paste:

2T hot ground pepper
1T black pepper
2T Dry mustard
2T Garlic powder
2T Dill
2T Onion power
1T+ Good salt
2T Olive Oil
2T Lemon juice

I don't usually measure anything so its a best guess above.

Rub under the skin as much as you can. You don't have to rub the bird pieces overnight, it is powerful enough that it seasons the bird while the charcoal fires up and in the smoking and cooking phase. If you try it for kids or folks that don't like spicy food, adjust the hot pepper as needed.

Smoke offset from the heat @ 250-300 for an hour or so. I used oak and mulberry for smoking this batch. Oak gives a nice smoke ring and mulberry gives a sweet flavor. The coals should be under control by the end of the hour so that they don't flare as badly when you place the bird quarters directly over them.

Transfer the quarters to direct heat, cut side down to start with. Tamp grill down tight and cook for 30-45 minutes. 

Flip the quarters, brush with lemon juice or squeeze a lemon over them, and cover the cut side of the breasts with foil. I find that I usually need to let a little air in at this point to wake the coals up, but tamp it back down so you avoid flare ups. Cook another hour or so, til you can move the drumstick and lower wing joints easily. 

I find that this turkey doesn't last long at all around the house. The breast and thigh meat turns out really tender, with a lot of smoky seasoned crust on the outside. Someone already ran off with a wing before I could snap the picture below.

The dog knows he's getting some too and makes sure the grill is safe.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Excellent post.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds great. I'm gonna have to try that


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I like your dog. 

Would love to have one those big boys someday. With 2 dogs already and the wife not wanting another small horse in the house. He will have to wait.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting scout, gotta try that. The dill and lemon juice have my attention, that sounds different. If you need some wood for the smoker lemme know, just drive past the downed oak that's sawed up beside the drive, take a left before you hit the stack of oak, then break out your chainsaw and help me get rid of the oak in the yard.........I gotta build a stick burner!...... All BS aside, that looks awesome, ever think about doing a spatchcock chicken?(that sounds dirty as hell and doesn't look much better when I spell it) Sounds like it might work for you and your size smoker.

Rick


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks all. Orest, he is a big ol lazy dog, the breed has really won me over.

Rick next time I'm down maybe I'll bring the kid over and we'll set him to work at some character building hauling the wood to the fire. 

I'll try that spatchcock with a chicken sometime soon, looks like a good alternative to the quarters. I might try tarragon in the next rub instead of dill to see how that works.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I've got mulberry outta da ying yang. So it makes for a good smoking wood? Never heard that before. But then, I don't do much smoking.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Just checked for you. It's fine for smoking, just let it season for a good long time. People say it's mild and kinds of reminds them of apple or cherry. Sounds good to me.

Rick


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> I've got mulberry outta da ying yang. So it makes for a good smoking wood? Never heard that before. But then, I don't do much smoking.


It has a mild and distinctive smoke flavor that works really well with poultry. As rick said above its similar to some of the other fruit woods, probably closest to cherry. I like it better than pear. I use a little oak with the mulberry as well.


----------

